# Another XD for the collection



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

:smt071 

Well, after owning and carrying the .40 sub-compact, I just couldn't help buying the .9 mm sub-compact (black) yesterday!!! I am going to the range tomorrow morning with a couple hundred rounds...a lot cheaper than shooting the .40, and the guns are virtually the same in most every aspect.....can't wait!! Will give a range report this weekend
:smt067


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Gunner don't forget range report and some pictures. Good luck with the new one.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Don't you know you have to post pictures anytime you get a new gun or holster.:mrgreen: 
I hope you enjoy your XD-sc 9 as much as I like mine.


----------



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

Pictures will follow...., just wish that I didn't have to resize them after loading them on my PC...ah well, its all good


----------

